# Euskara: pronunciation of "x"



## Masood

Hi

How do you pronounce the 'x' in Basque names?

For example, how are these names pronounced?:

*Arantxa
Elixabete
Matxin*

Thanks.


----------



## Outsider

Like an English "sh".


----------



## Agró

Outsider said:


> Like an English "sh".


Not always:
tx: /tʃ/
x: /ʃ/


----------



## Masood

Agró said:


> Not always:
> tx: /tʃ/
> x: /ʃ/


Hi
I don't know what symbol you intended, but I can see 2 squares.


----------



## dexterciyo

tx = ch

x = sh

As Agró stated.


----------



## Masood

Ah, entendido.
That square should be one of those "differentiation/calculus" symbols.
Muchas gracias.


----------

